# New Dryer Lint Clay Recipe



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Here's the new lint clay recipe I'm currently using. Dries much faster and gives a smoother texture.

2 cups of dryer lint
1/3 cup water
1 tablespoon dish detergent
6 tablespoons white glue


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey BC - do you still use the food processor with this recipe? 

I've tried the food processor recipe but I must be doing something wrong...but when I tried the flour recipe it worked much better. So I don't know what I did wrong in the first recipe but so far I've stuck with the other one...I've since made 3 skeletal/bony hands and 1 skull. And I'm loving it!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hawk, I haven't had to use the food processor for the glue recipe lint since Slightlymad got me a 50 gallon bag of commercial dryer lint. It's a much smoother type of lint.
I still use the food processor when using home dryer lint. Guess it's because we have a dog and 3 cats which adds to fuzzyness of the lint.
Glad to hear your enjoying it's uses.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

well ive never done much with clay, but i think ill give it a whirl....im good at drawing so maybe i can sculpt too...thanks for the updated recipe


----------

